# Stargate effekt



## Geisenpeet (27. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute

Bin noch rellativ am anfang mit photoshop.....also ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich wollte bei meinem foto aufleuchtende augen machen wie in stargate (kennt ihr oder?) die Goauhlt <---hoffe richtig geschrieben  in .gif aber mit den frames und dem weissen air brusch wird das nich so schön, habt ihr vielleicht tipps wie ich das wirklich profesionell lösen könnte?

MfG Mark


----------



## Senfdose (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo hier mal ein Link dazu diese Tutorials mal anschauen die könnten dir weiter helfen!


Tutorials


----------



## Geisenpeet (27. Februar 2004)

Big thx is ja für den anfang mal genug stoff


----------



## Geisenpeet (27. Februar 2004)

Ok hab jetzt eigentlich alles durch ne super site für anfänger, super erklärt usw. aber den gewünschten effekt beeinhaltet sie nich  

Ich meine ein richtiges aufleuchten der augen in weiss was meines wissens nur mit frames möglich ist.....aber wie bekomm ich das schön hmmm....


----------



## Senfdose (27. Februar 2004)

Hänge doch bitte mal ein Beispiel Bild an ! dann kann man  das besser Erläutern!


----------



## Geisenpeet (27. Februar 2004)

Also gut du wolltest es nicht anders  (Plz unterdrückt jetzt eure Kommentare) nur halt nich so schnell und entlos sondern sie sollten 2 mal geschmeidig aufleuchten (Hast du noch ken Stargate geguggt?) <---


----------



## Senfdose (27. Februar 2004)

So wenn du es so willst ! ist es ganz einfach zu realisieren! dann Poste bitte ob es so gemeint ist .

bitte halte dich an die Netiquette Dialekt usw oder Chatsprache sind nicht erwünscht! 

Gruss Senfdose


----------



## Geisenpeet (27. Februar 2004)

Sorry wusste ich nicht...

Ja Perfect genau so wars gemeint nur halt 2 mal hintereinander, kannst du bitte ein kleines tutorial posten wie du das gemacht hast?


----------



## Senfdose (27. Februar 2004)

dann  werden wir uns mal an ein Minitutorial machen!

1.zuerst stellst du dir die Augen von deinem Bild frei (ausschneiden ich habe das magnetische Lassowerkzeug genommen)





2 so sollte es jetzt in deinen Ebenbrowser aussehen




3.jetz die Eben verbinden




4.die Füll oder die Ebenoptionen öffnen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



die Werte übernehmen oder eigene verwenden
5.das sieht ja noch ein wenig komisch aus ! wir wenden jetz auf unsere Äuglein
Den gaußschen Weichzeichnungsfilter an.( Filter/Weichzeichnungsfilter/Gaußscher Weichzeichnungsfilter)




6.jetz wechseln wir wieder in die Ebenen Optionen




Werte übernehmen!
7.so nun ist es fast geschafft wir wechseln jetzt zu ImageReady
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8.im im Animationsfenster eine neue Ebene erstellen das 2  Bild muss ausgewählt sein nun offnen wir die Ebenoptionen




9. diese Werte werden eingstellt siehe Bild




10.jetzt gehts an die Animation 




11.Anweisungen im Bild folgen




12.so sollte es !aussehen Anweisungen im Bild folgen klicken und  "andere wählen




13. nur noch die  Dauer der Animation festlegen dann ist es geschafft.





und speichern und fertig!
wenn es der Rahmen sprengt bitte meinen Beitrag löschen @ Admins

Gruss Senfdose


----------



## Ju02 (27. Februar 2004)

Wow,

nur mal so: Respekt @ Senfdose.Ich meine nur,es ist nicht normal sich so große Mühe zu machen...
Das ist die richtige Einstellung ;D.
(wollte ich nur mal loswerden)


----------



## Senfdose (27. Februar 2004)

so WOW ist das ja auch nicht hatte heut noch Ausnahmsweise Urlaub,und ausser Schneeflocken zählen Langeweile!  und Frauchen musste arbeiten
 

und ich habe noch nie ein Tutorial gemacht !


----------



## Geisenpeet (27. Februar 2004)

Ein grosses dankeschön an dich !


----------



## Geisenpeet (27. Februar 2004)

Nur ein problem noch im image ready funktioniert alles, abspielen der Frames....
Nur bekomm ich das nicht gespeichert im ir speichert er nur psd und wenn ich zum ps wechsle auf gif speichere bekomm ich keine frames...


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Februar 2004)

Einfach "Optimierte Version speichern unter" wählen.
Bei den Einstellungen der Optimierung sicher gehen, dass "GIF" gewählt ist. Ansonsten funktioniert das Ganze ja nicht


----------



## Geisenpeet (27. Februar 2004)

Ja genau das habe ich gesucht  Grosses Dankeschön an alle die mir hier so schnell, einfach und proffessionell geholfen haben Finde dieses Forum wirklich TOP und werde es auch mit vergnügen weiterempfehlen!

Als kleines extra mein erster entwurf


----------



## _voodoo (29. Februar 2004)

Du solltst das "Flashen" der Augen als Loop machen und nicht nur einmalig, sonst sieht man davon nichts


----------



## Senfdose (3. März 2004)

er wollte es ja nur  2  mal das aufblitzen! 

ich hoffe es hat ein wenig weiter geholfen!


----------



## jfk adi (8. März 2004)

Ich finde den Ansatz schon recht gut, aber das die Pupillen dabei milchig werden das finde ich nicht so gut, das wirkt wie bei einem blinden.
Ich habe mal diesen Effekt gemacht mit leuchtenden Pupillen gemacht.


----------



## datastream (19. April 2004)

hallo. 

im 2. oder 3. beitrag war der hinweis auf ein tutorial was bei sms-textil lag. dieses tutorial war sehr sehr gut!

leider scheint die seite schon was länger offline zu sein. hat sich irgendwer zufällig die tutorials dort kopiert, oder kennt ähnliche tutorials? oder weiss jemand was mit der seite ist? 

mfg!


----------



## Senfdose (22. April 2004)

Hiho

Hier solllte der Link funktionieren. KLICK MICH HIER   auf der Seite must du selber suchen.


Gruss Senf


----------



## datastream (26. Mai 2004)

danke senf! hab zufällig erst heute deine antwort entdeckt, aber dafür war sie große klasse


----------

